# Snow report



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

They'll probably just keep it behind Glen Canyon Dam anyways as justification to continue propping up and rationalizing its existence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Optimistic for Utah. The next month often has plenty of warm weather and melting but the current conditions are phenomenal. Will be watching the snowpack and water equivalence closely.

2017!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Not looking as good for Montana currently. But at least we typically get a lot of our snow pack in the next 3 months. So lots of time left. 

I did notice that the smith, judith, musselshell basin came up by two percentage points since yesterday (from 69 to 71), that's nice.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Optimistic for Utah. The next month often has plenty of warm weather and melting but the current conditions are phenomenal. Will be watching the snowpack and water equivalence closely.
> 
> 2017!


Philip, I'm going to start thinking positively that this could be 1983 revisited! Here's hoping.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

duct tape said:


> Philip, I'm going to start thinking positively that this could be 1983 revisited! Here's hoping.


Then I'm going out, winning the Lottery, and buying up every sheet of plywood during runoff, no saving that thing this time dam engineers!!!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

In idaho I'm getting hammered with the white even at low elevation. I'm 2200 and have 3 feet of snow. The ski hill has pow every day it seems. I think we have 3x the snow right now than last year. It have been rain or snowing for 3 months straight now. I have a feeling the Boundary put in on MFS wont open until July! It could rain until June. Just a gut feeling, but I think cancellations due to low water in Idaho will be slim this year.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We have a ton of snow in the Bitterroot Valley too. But last year we started with a lot and then it all went away in january. I am optimistic that this isn't going to happen, but there is still time for the January thaw. It is mind boggling that the Lochsa and selway drainage aren't even at 90%.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Lower British Columbia is average to above average. Anything north of that is below average to well below average, generally, as of January 1st: River Forecast Centre – Environment – Province of British Columbia

Having said that, I just checked the weather forecast and Whistler,BC is supposed to get between 4 to 5 feet of snow this week alone!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Picked a hell of a year to make an offer on our first house and rebudget according to that new lifestyle. Rivers could be rising the year we have no travel budget. 

January thaw isnt happening the same way as usual in Southern Utah. Mountains still gaining snow while lower elevations getting days of rain, drizzle and sleet. No snow left but we are gaining tons of precip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*Updated report*


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah Budy!!!


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

Plowing Colorado Highway 9 Hoosier Pass has been fun this season. I don't remember seeing a dust layer in the snow yet. Hope it stays that way and run off can sustain a long season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Had to buy a new shovel. Need to bring in a front end loader. Grand Lake Colorado front porch Feb. 4th


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

*Circa 1970's*

Nice Olin/Salomon combo, I had many miles on that set up several decades ago!


----------

